# Camping and Internet



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

I amm wondering about camping and using some sort of internet service. Most campgrounds I visit dont have wifi. Do you use a wireless internet for your laptop, who do you get service from and how much dose it cost? Does it work in remote areas, or is it limited? Thanks


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

bigbo,

Here is a similar post that may help you out.

http://www.campercommunity.com/foru...-how-hook-up-internet.html?highlight=internet

I personally carry a laptop and have a Sprint broadband card. Basically, if you have cellphone signal you should have internet access. The internet speeds will vary depending on the signal, some areas have faster signal than others. I believe it is $59 a month, luckily work pays for it. They want me to be connected :smack-head:

Here is a link to the sprint card
Sprint Nextel | Mobile Broadband


----------

